# My hollywood debut...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

......and it's with the Tommy Gun! I feel honored.














I am the guy showing the other guys how Capone did it back in the day.









http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/05/03/thompson-1927-a1-tommy-gun-review/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great stuff Chris


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on the video guys.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome Chris !! Very cool video. I love that he's bringing up some of the old war guns and replica's.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I know some celebrities! I feel like a groupie. Great review, the theme music sounded like some "B" movie like Attack of the Mutant Predator Talkers or The Bearded Mountain Guys from Outer Space!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done guys, very interesting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr Natural salesman, makes me want to order 50 ---but fully auto please!!! LOL You know...in case I get stormed by 8 yotes with dinner on their mind.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet !

Makes me want to sneek into that quary and dive it again to see if there is any truth of there being lots of them dumped there durring the 20's.

It is nice, but as you say heavy gun.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Do I see www.HausOfProductions.com in the future?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I knew I should have gotten him to autograph those coozies.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Fun shooter for sure guys. If you ever have a chance to shoot one either begged or borrowed I recommend it. Good times.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I will stick with my AR. Great show guys.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cool vid Chris---------just looked at one yesterday at Dunham's sports in Marquette ----$ 1500.00 bucks--comes with 50 round drum and 30 round clip and hard case----Too much for my Blood for a can plinker--neat though--but not a must have_____________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wilded said:


> I think I will stick with my AR. Great show guys.


Oh come on Ed! No room in the safe for a fun gun???

Skip, watch for used ones. You can often find them well under $1k.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Oh come on Ed! No room in the safe for a fun gun???
> 
> Skip, watch for used ones. You can often find them well under $1k.


You need to get James to post the video attack on the ground squirrel with this gun. .45 ACP costs nothing to load. I have several hundred rounds on reserve here. Maybe I need a new .45 ACP gun to get rid of the surplus?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahahaha, DO IT! I'll see if I can get him to upload it on my HoG channel for some fun on PT.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Your wish is my command! Marty (TC4ME) attempting to eradicate the ground squirrel population of Divide, CO














Check out the ground eruption at about 36 seconds! Haha, you can hear Chris get all geeked about it. LOL


----------

